# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Auftriebsweste/Aufprallschutz

## Monkey Onehand

Hallo Leute,
habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit den Westen ? (Gardasee Plicht mal ausgenommen)
Ich berlege mir fr den Junior (8) so etwas vielleicht anzuschaffen.
In anderen Foren wird da sehr kontrovers geschrieben.
Vorteile: Auftrieb beim Wasserstart, Prallschutz, wrmt ....
Nachteile: engt ein, verrutscht, man soll schlechter unterm Segel tauchen knnen....

Wrdet Ihr an- oder abraten ?
Danke im voraus

----------


## Schluppi

vorne weg - ich finds super das du deinen sohnemann mit aufs wasser nimmst...
desto frher desto besser... da macht man sich spter auch mal weniger sorgen wenn er in den ersten surfurlaub fhrt  :Wink: 

so nu zur weste: ich wrde sagen es kommt ganz aufs revier an und die bedingungen die da herrschen.

nu wei ich leider nich wie gut dein sohn aufm brett ist, aber mit 8 jahren wasserstart - nich schlecht!

ich wrde dir/euch n trapez mit weste empfehlen - gibt sowas glaub ich speziell fr wave-fahrer oder so..
schrnkt niuch so stark ein, schtzt und gibt auftrieb - einfach mal an der nchsten station probe-anziehn!

----------


## JGWindsurfing

Hi das mit dem unter dem Segel hng bleiben ist auf garkeinen zu vernachlssigen das ist nicht ungefhrlich. Das war glaub ich auch nen grund warum man am gardasee keine westen mehr tragen muss die westenpflicht gibt es am gardasee nicht mehr. wenn dein junior gut schwimmen kann wrde ich ihm keine weste kaufen ich bin auch der meinug die liste gegen die westen ist hher als die liste fr westen.

hang loose Jan

www.JGWindsurfing.de

----------


## Hangman

Im prinzip muss man den Gebrauch der Weste von jedem individuellen Fall einzeln betrachten!

Somit hat hier jeder mit seinen Argument in einer gewissen weise recht!

Ausschlaggebend fr dich sollte das Fahrknnen deines Sohnes sein und das Surfrevier!

Ich persnlich vertrehte die Auffassung ne Auftriebsweste bringt nur geringe Vorteile zur Lebenserhaltung! Ein Schutzhelm wie beim Kiten ist wesentlich efektiver!

Die meisten Surfer die jhrlich ertrinken, sterben nicht weil sie schlechte schwimmer sind!
Unter ihnen befinden sich sogar auerordentlich gute Schwimmer!!!
Die Haupttodesursachen sind Unterkhlung (die leider von fast allen Surfern viel zu sehr unterschtzt wird, denn wer glaubt schon das man in 25C warmen wasser mit neo schon nach 2h an Unterkhlung sterben kann? und dieser Zeitraum mit sinkender Temperatur exponentiell sinkt! so knnen bei wassertemperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt schon 10-30min zum Tode fhren!) und Bewustlosigkeit!
Ich denke mal jeder kann sich an gewisse Schleuderstrze erinnern! Ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit ist die Wasseroberflche dann "hart wie Betong" so ein Aufschlag mit dem Kopf voran ins Wasser (besonders Gefhrlich mit dem Hinterhaupt zuerst) kann zum einen schon durch die auf den Kopf einwirkenden Krfte oder deren Folgen Tdlich sein aber noch gelinde ausgedrckt zur Bewustlosigkeit fhren. Jedoch rettet ein Auftriebsweste niemanden vor dem Ertinken bei Bewustlosigkeit da sie keine Rettungsweste ist sondern eben nur untersttzend wirkt!
Ebenso verhlt es sich mit Stzen ins Segel bei denen man hart auf den Monofilm "klatscht" oder wenn man den Mast z.B. durch eine Rotation oder beim schifften gegen den Kopf bekommt.
Hierbei reicht ein kleiner Schlag aufs oder hinters Ohr, an die Schlffe oder auf das Hinterhaupt um eine gewisse Orientierungslosigkeit und Gleichgewichtsstrung hervorzurufen, wenn man sich dann noch eingehakt im Trapetz unter dem Segel befindet ist das Maleur perfekt! Dann interessiert es niemanden ob man gut schwimmen kann oder nicht! Ertunken heit TOT!!! Wobei sich in diesem Beispiel eine Auftriebsweste noch zustzlich hinderlich erweisen wrde!
Der Kopf ist nun mal eines der Wichtigsten Krperteile die der Mensch besitzt, das auf fremdeinwirkungen besonders empfindlich reagiert, daher wrde ICH (berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liege) zu einem Schutzhelm wie ihn Kiter tragen raten! Nicht um sonst sagt man Kindern sie sollen zum Fahrradfahren einen Helmaufsetzen, anstatt einen Torso-Protecktor wie beim Football!

Also MEIN Resumee, ICH wrde mein Kind wenn dann einen Helm aufsetzen lassen!

Eine Protektor/Auftribsweste ist jedoch nicht wirkungslos sie kann speziel bei Strzen nach (hohen) Sprngen (nicht um sonst auch als Jumpshirt betietelt) sehr hilfreich sein da sie Rippenbrche, Quetschungen, Prellungen und Stauchungen vermeiden kann.

Noch mal fr alle NEUNMALKLUGEN:
Dies ist ausdrcklich nur MEINE Meinung dazu, wer damit nicht konform geht kann dies gern anmerken, worauf ich zur Diskursion und gegebenenfalls auch refidirung MEINER Meinung bereit bin!

----------


## artbrushing

Ich halte einen guten Helm auch fr wichtiger als diese Auftriebswesten.
Hab selber noch keine getestet, mein Freund (guter Sufer) hat aber gemeint dass der Schmerz nach einem verhunzten Loop grer ist als ohne Weste, bld ist natrlich wenn man mit dem Oberkrper aufs Material (Mast o.) fllt.
Jeder Sport birgt gewisse Risiken, die man meist nicht alle ausschlieen kann.
Die berlegung zu so einer Weste ist sicher gut allerdings wrd ich mir keine kaufen.

----------


## Monkey Onehand

erstmal schnen Dank an alle.
Der Junior kann natrlich noch kein Wasserstart. bungsrevier ist 90% Baggersee 10% Ostsee.
Diese Saison wollte ich mal Trapez testen und ich dachte da nur an Strze aufs Brett oder Gabelbaum. Aber es ist wohl wirklich besser nen Helm zu nehmen.
Eure Tipps haben mir 40-80,- gespart. Dafr gibts mal ein Eis und ne Limo  :Happy: 
Danke

----------


## Hangman

Wenn du deinem Sohn nen Trapetz verpassen willst und du Angst wegen den Schleuderstrzen hast, kann ich dir nur empfehlen (meine Erfahrungen sind noch recht frisch [1,5 Jahre alt]) ihm unbedingt gleich von Beginn an einzubleuen, bei nem Schleudersturz mglichst nicht den Gabelbaum los zu lassen!
Weil wenn er den bei den Strzen gut umklammert, fllt er zum einen nicht direkt ins Segel weil er sich wie bei Liegesttzen auf den Gabelbaum absttzen kann und so den sturz abfedern kann oder wenn er doch rum gerissen wird und unter wasser liegt immer noch nen Festen Pumkt hat an dem er sich orientieren kann und sich gegebenenfalls schneller noch aushacken kann.
Bringe ihm das ein und aushacken ins Trapetz vorallem schon vorher bei und berichte ihm ausfhrlich wie sich ein Schleudersturz anfhlt und was er in der entsprechenden Situation machen muss! Durch dieses Wissen verhinderst du das dein Sohn dann genau in solch einer Situation in Panik verfllt. Wenn er schon mal von gehrt hat wird es fr ihn einfacher das richtige zu tun!
Ich denke zwar das du das alles bestimmt selber weist aber besser einmal zu viel mitgeteilt als nen Surfunfall.

Hang loose

----------


## Monkey Onehand

Hi Hangman,
danke, genau die Sachen habe ich auch schon auf der Wiese gebt.

----------


## chrissurfer52

> Weil wenn er den bei den Strzen gut umklammert, fllt er zum einen nicht direkt ins Segel weil er sich wie bei Liegesttzen auf den Gabelbaum absttzen kann und so den sturz abfedern kann oder wenn er doch rum gerissen wird und unter wasser liegt immer noch nen Festen Pumkt hat an dem er sich orientieren kann und sich gegebenenfalls schneller noch aushacken kann.
> 
> 
> Hang loose



Vorsicht dabei hab ich mir schon mal eine Rckenmuskelzerrung zugezogen, seitdem lass ich lieber los, weil amit kann man auch nicht mehr gerade gut schwimmen. Aber ich muss sagen das trotzdem was wahres dran ist, was du da erzhlst. Tja hat wohl alls seine Vor- und Nachteile.

Aber nicht zu viele Sorgen machen! Klar mus man aufpassen. Aber wenn man die Sachen hier manchmal liest, muss Windsurfen fr einen unerfahrenen ja hchst Lebensgefhrlich aussehen. Aber Sportverletzungen und Risiken gibt es berall, in jeder Sportart. Wer auf dem Wasser Angst hat, der wird keinen Spa an diesem schnen Sport haben. Manchmal darf man halt nicht ganz so genau darber nachdenken, was alle passieren kann.

----------


## Monkey Onehand

Hallo Chrissurfer,
hast auch Recht. Wenn ich beim zappen Fussballer sehe die teilweise schlechter aussehen
als Axel Schulz  :Happy: , oder Skateboarder die mehr aufm Asphalt sind als aufm Brett,
denke ich auch immer, wie gut wirs mit Wasser und Wind haben.
Habe selbst noch nie ernsthaft was gehabt (toi toi toi) ausser ordentlich Muskelkater
wenn man mal wieder nicht aufhren konnte.

----------


## Hangman

@ Chrissurfer

Naja das mit der Zerrung kann ich dir gut glauben, jedoch passiert sowas nur selten und wenn man sich vorher gut warm gemacht hat, bevor man aufs wasser geht, was man eigentlich machen sollte, dann sind krmpfe und Zerrungen so gut wie ausgeschlossen!
Es sei denn die Krmpfe resultieren aus berlastung oder fremdeinwirkung.

Hang loose

----------

